# Anti-Terrorism Workshop for Campus Law Enforcement (FREE)



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Anti-Terrorism Workshop for Campus Law Enforcement
May 29, 2014
Location: NESPIN 124 Grove St, Franklin, Ma

In order to prevent terrorism on the campuses of our Universities and Colleges, law enforcement should be trained in pre-incident awareness and prevention. Law Enforcement should have knowledge and training in the background of terrorists and criminal extremists. This training is not made available often in our area. Registering early for limited seating is imperative in order to secure a seat. Note: this training is not just for Campus Police...communities that house campuses and those surrounding campuses would greatly benefit from this training.

Go to the following link for complete details:

https://extranet.riss.net/public/465724bd-26ce-48fa-a270-16be0baa3b67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

